# Selling hay by the ton or by the bale?



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

I have always sold hay by the ton. That is just the way it has always been done. I use to think it was easier as you were comparing apple to apples. But I am sick of taking loads to the scales to see what it weighs.

I am kicking around the idea of charging a per bale price this year. From what I have read this may be common else where. Any thoughts ideas??? How do you account for variance in bale density and size? Do customers ask how much per ton is a $6 bale? etc.

Any thoughts and opinions would be appreciated. by the way this is for small two tie bales, and 4x4 round bales.

-rsc


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We sell our hay by the ton. It seems the fairest way to do it. That way as bale weights vary some, everybody is being treated fairly. In the area, small squares are generally sold by the ton. Rounds and big squares are sold either way, by the ton or by the bale.


----------



## haybaler (Jun 4, 2008)

I have always sold by the bale but this year I am selling by the ton. I agree that driving to the scales would not be the way to go with nearly $5 diesel. In my search I found a scale that bolts to the carriage of a forklift and is legal for trade. I am going to put it on the loader tractor and not the forklift so I can sell out of the field by the ton. With the price of hay it should be most fair to everyone. 
When selling by the bale it is hard to keep the bale weights even so sometimes the bear gets you and other times you get the bear.


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

Haybaler,

Could you tell me more about the mounted scales? That would be a very good way to keep selling by the ton and not have to leave the field. As I set the block on the customers trailer we would both know the amount being loaded. I like this idea.

-rsc


----------

